# SeaMonkey2 trouble



## demonfire (Jun 28, 2010)

I was going through and updating some lesser used software on my box and decided to update my SeaMonkey from 1.1.17 to the latest 2.0.5. This required me to remove the old package (not an issue, as I was not planning on keeping it anyway), which I did. While installing the new version it errors out with an error I can't find a way to correct. I am installing on FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE #1. Below is the output of the make install, any help would be greatly appreciated.


```
c++ -o nsCertOverrideService.o -c -I../../../../dist/include/system_wrappers -include ../../../../config/gcc_hidden.h -DNSS_ENABLE_ECC -
DMOZILLA_INTERNAL_API -DMOZ_SUITE=1 -DOSTYPE=\"FreeBSD7\" -DOSARCH=FreeBSD -I/usr/local/include/nss/nss -I. -I. -I../../../../dist/include/nspr 
-I../../../../dist/include/xpcom -I../../../../dist/include/string -I../../../../dist/include/necko -I../../../../dist/include/uriloader -
I../../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../../dist/include/docshell -I../../../../dist/include/caps -I../../../../dist/include/dom -
I../../../../dist/include/intl -I../../../../dist/include/locale -I../../../../dist/include/profile -I../../../../dist/include/windowwatcher -
I../../../../dist/include/js -I../../../../dist/include/widget -I../../../../dist/include/layout -I../../../../dist/include/content -
I../../../../dist/include/xpconnect -I../../../../dist/include/unicharutil -I../../../../dist/include/pipboot -I../../../../dist/include   -
I../../../../dist/include/pipnss -I/usr/local/include/nspr   -I/usr/include -I/usr/ports/www/seamonkey2/work/comm-
1.9.1/mozilla/dist/sdk/include -I/usr/local/include   -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include/nss -I/usr/local/include/nss/nss   -I/usr/local/include  -
I/usr/local/include -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -
Wcast-align -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-long-long -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -O  
-I/usr/local/include/nss -I/usr/local/include/nss/nss   -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include 
../../../../mozilla-config.h nsCertOverrideService.cpp
nsCertOverrideService.cpp: In function 'nsresult GetCertFingerprintByDottedOidString(CERTCertificate*, const nsCString&, nsCString&)':
nsCertOverrideService.cpp:462: error: 'SEC_StringToOID' was not declared in this scope
gmake[6]: *** [nsCertOverrideService.o] Error 1
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/seamonkey2/work/comm-1.9.1/mozilla/security/manager/ssl/src'
gmake[5]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/seamonkey2/work/comm-1.9.1/mozilla/security/manager/ssl'
gmake[4]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/seamonkey2/work/comm-1.9.1/mozilla/security/manager'
gmake[3]: *** [libs_tier_toolkit] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/seamonkey2/work/comm-1.9.1/mozilla'
gmake[2]: *** [tier_toolkit] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/seamonkey2/work/comm-1.9.1/mozilla'
gmake[1]: *** [default] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/seamonkey2/work/comm-1.9.1/mozilla'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/seamonkey2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/seamonkey2.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 28, 2010)

Format your posts, please.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

I would try

```
# portsclean -CL
# portsnap fetch update
# pkg_add -r seamonkey2       ## gets 2.0.4_1 for 7-STABLE
# pkgdb -F
# portupgrade seamonkey2
```


----------

